
Amazon Removes All Apple TV, Chromecast Listings from Its Website - antman
https://variety.com/2015/digital/news/amazon-chromecast-apple-tv-ban-1201630010/
======
turs0und
Good old free enterprise competition! It's interesting that Amazon has decided
that the strategic value of limiting access to these products by removing from
Amazon is more valuable to them than the revenue and engagement from people
purchasing them. Amazon Fire hasn't done well at all, so I'm not seeing the
end-game.

